

Want healthy food delivered to your office fridge? It's available in Oakland. - NDizzle
http://oaklandnorth.net/2012/04/02/delicious-nutritious-delivers-healthy-meals-to-employees-at-local-businesses/

======
kolev
So, when those so called journos learn to put some contact information for the
covered business - a link, the domain name as text (if links are too hard or
impossible within their CMS), or at least a phone number! Now, people have to
google "Delicious Nutritious" and hope a domainer isn't owning
DeliciousNutritious.com already. Well, in this case, the website is
<http://www.deenut.com/> and is the first hit.

~~~
NDizzle
I didn't even realize they didn't include a link. I just assume one links
things in this day and age.

~~~
kolev
Well, often Mashable, GigaOm, and ReadWriteWeb make the same mistake, so, if
the technically savvy guys do it, I cannot be too harsh to the mere journos.
Mashable is even worse with their self-linking approach (you click on a site's
name assuming you're going to visit the third-party site, but instead, you're
going to a tag search page) - totally counter-intuitive and a total pageview
bait - it's totally disgusting!

------
tsura
I've used these guys before for the office, the food was a hit!

